
Forget Boilerplate, Use Repository Templates - lilicawat
https://medium.com/better-programming/forget-boilerplate-use-repository-templates-74efebbee8eb
======
bryanrasmussen
In gitlab [https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/gitlab-basics/create-
project.html...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/gitlab-basics/create-
project.html#project-templates)

I was not aware of this functionality before, so great, now I need to
restructure a couple of my projects to be templates.

